# Haunted Nephew?



## Wraith D.O.W. (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate to be the guy that joins a forum for a single post but I need help on this one. 

Recently my nephew who is 2 years old, has been having conversations with someone when in his room. The thing is, I know there's no other person in the room with him. Initially I took it as an "imaginary friend" type of thing. However when I enter the room and ask who he is talking to he responds with "him not here" or "him" (at which point he will point at an empty spot in the room). As of the past few days he has added a new response of "he not dead" and has become very restless at night when he is put down for bed, to the point of screaming and crying for hours on end. After a few hours he will fall asleep for maybe two hours at a time, at the most, then the talking will pick back up followed shortly after by the screaming and crying. All of this slightly disturbs me, even as a severe skeptic of the supernatural. Please note that I'm not trying to claim my Nephew is genuinely "haunted," "possessed" or anything of the sort. A haunting just seems to be the best word choice in this case. I would like some guidance or information, on how to go about dealing with this as I am at a complete loss.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not a doctor or anything, but it sounds like a variation on night terrors. Maybe take him in for a sleep study. Most kids outgrow them, but I still have them as an adult.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Both my kids had episodes of night terrors when they were little. Nothing freaks you out as a parent than to hear your child(ren) screaming like they are being attacked. They did out grow it and now my house is as peaceful as can be (at night!)

This could still be an imaginary friend type of thing. Kids pick up all sorts of ideas from TV and such and have such active, chaotic minds. Memory, dreams and other imagery can get mixed up. If his folks are concerned, they can discuss it with their pediatrician.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

MacabreRob- imagine your wife acting like that in the middle of the night. My husband blames his blood pressure on me. The stories he tells...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

we are happy to help. id generally go with the sleep study.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Wraith believes this is a forum for the paranormal, instead of for Halloween haunts.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Call a priest.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

2 year olds don't speak very clearly..maybe he is saying something else.
They talk to themselves all the time so I wouldn't be concerned about the conversations he is having.

I would be concerned about the bed-time issue. Maybe the family physician can refer you to somebody who deals with toddlers who can't go to sleep. It is a common problem.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Call Richard Donner.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I think Wraith believes this is a forum for the paranormal, instead of for Halloween haunts.


It Appears so. Haunter slang seems to confuse people so easily.


----------

